# Rivergreen German Shepherd Kennel? Good? Bad? Mediocre?



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

So was picking up our new dog food (Acana  he's absolutely loving it so far) and heard we have a breeder near by that I have never heard of. Their called Rivergreen German Shepherd Kennels. They have some very nice titled dogs. Just couldn't find out any information on them when searching for reviews.
Thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Is this them? 
Rivergreen Shepherds

I have never heard of them, but wanted to post the link.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't know of them specifically but like their website and goals for their kennel.

Breeding German Showlines, so if that's your GSD flavor it's a place to look at.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep. That's them. I know one person has a female from them on here and she has from their posts a sever allergy. But I also know any dog can have an allergy and it is not the breeding that causes that, it just happens. But she's a pretty girl. 

Ya the website looked really nice. Simple, to the point, but very nice. They do have some great goals and very nice dogs. We hope to maybe do a visit. Not planning on adding another any time soon. But it would be awesome to meet so many shepherd at once. And they might know some great trainers near by and have some good information.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Arn't show lines more laid back and less drive than working lines? I always thought show lines are easier to handle than working lines? And better family pets?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

GSD Owner in Training :-) said:


> Arn't show lines more laid back and less drive than working lines? I always thought show lines are easier to handle than working lines? And better family pets?


It depends on the breeder, the bloodlines, the goal of the kennel etc. I have seen a mixed bag in show lines as far as drive, so it really depends on who you go to. I have seen show line breeders that only breed for show and don't care about drive, ones that breed for show and sport to preserve drive, some that breed for the best family pets, it varies greatly. I have seen some super laid back show lines, some insanely neurotic show lines that I would hate to see with a family, and show lines that have some good drive.

Picking and choosing certain bloodlines, certain breeders, and certain breeding goals is a much better way to determine whether you will have a dog with good drive rather than simply whether it is show line or working line. And even the dogs within each side are varied. Kaiju is a working line and is super laid back. He'll sleep all day with me or he'll go supernova on an agility course. So I wouldn't boil it down into too simple of terms.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

GSD Owner in Training :-) said:


> Arn't show lines more laid back and less drive than working lines? I always thought show lines are easier to handle than working lines? And better family pets?


 You have first hand experience ! Your pooch is show lines .


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes  he is show lines and he is for the most part very laid back couch potato with spurts of high energy and a pretty good drive for ball/stick throwing. 
Just have no experience with working line GSD's.


----------



## Sheyda (5 mo ago)

GSD Owner in Training :) said:


> So was picking up our new dog food (Acana  he's absolutely loving it so far) and heard we have a breeder near by that I have never heard of. Their called Rivergreen German Shepherd Kennels. They have some very nice titled dogs. Just couldn't find out any information on them when searching for reviews.
> Thanks


We have a beautiful male Shepard from river green. His mom is gypsy and his dad is Palermo. He has severe allergies. We spend thousands a month on his pills and food. We love him dearly and would never give him up, but he is on meds all the time . Otherwise he is beautiful, has a great temper and is the best ever dog!


----------

